# Magne-Traction



## ODH170 (Jan 17, 2008)

I was looking at some boards on lib tech and noticed the word magne-traction a couple of times and i was wondering if this was something i should be getting on my board. If so what does it do. And is lib tech the only brand with it?

Since i'm looking to get a new board (a upgrade from my old 06 154LTD setry) should magne-traction something i might need. Any help would be great. Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

Magne-Traction is not exclusive to Lib Tech. What it does is give you better edge grip for icy conditions by providing a serated like edge with seven contact points instead of the two provided by traditional boards. Makes carving on icy just like carving on groomers with no hinderance in the powder. Although it still gets a try before you buy reaction magne-traction is a good choice especially in areas that don't get a lot of fresh snow. And since it has seven contact points you can de-tune you edges and jib (depending on the model board you purchase w/ magne-traction).

Lib Technologies Total Ripper Series Magne-Traction Snowboard > Men's Snowboards - Free Shipping & No Sales Tax
Gnu Hampus Pro Magne-Traction Snowboard > Men's Snowboards - Free Shipping & No Sales Tax


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

mike1two said:


> Magne-Traction is not exclusive to Lib Tech. What it does is give you better edge grip for icy conditions by providing a serated like edge with seven contact points instead of the two provided by traditional boards. Makes carving on icy just like carving on groomers with no hinderance in the powder. Although it still gets a try before you buy reaction magne-traction is a good choice especially in areas that don't get a lot of fresh snow. And since it has seven contact points you can de-tune you edges and jib (depending on the model board you purchase w/ magne-traction).
> 
> Lib Technologies Total Ripper Series Magne-Traction Snowboard > Men's Snowboards - Free Shipping & No Sales Tax
> Gnu Hampus Pro Magne-Traction Snowboard > Men's Snowboards - Free Shipping & No Sales Tax



Have you ridden a board with Magne-Traction? Just wondering about some real world feed back from someone that's carved up ice with one of those boards. I'm getting myself a flexy board this summer (probably a Rome still but I'm a little open) and wouldn't mind having something that does well on ice. If Magnetraction was SIGNIFICANTLY helpful it could sway my (and others I'm sure) choice on what board to buy.


----------



## ODH170 (Jan 17, 2008)

no i haven't riden a board with magne-traction, but i live in St. john's Newfoundland and we don't get to much fresh stuff so its mostly icy. So hopefully the board i get will have it. What other brands have magne-traction?


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

Mr. Right said:


> Have you ridden a board with Magne-Traction? QUOTE]
> 
> Nope... Just trying to give some tech specs and purpose. But I have never heard a negative critique about them. I have several friends who won't ride anything else since riding M-T and those I have met through demo days say the same. I wouldn't hesitate to ride one, but my word can only go so far.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

I believe it's just lib-tech and Gnu since they are both made by the same parent company, mervin. They may eventually lease out the technology to other brands, but I'm not sure. I just bought a lib-tech TRS with MTX on saturday, but i'm not going to the mountains for 4 whole weeks .


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

mike1two said:


> Mr. Right said:
> 
> 
> > Have you ridden a board with Magne-Traction? QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

here is the link where they explain how this magnetraction voodoo works. def gunna pick one up next year.

Lib Technologies 07/08 "Magne-Traction the first snowboard based snowboard geometry!"


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2008)

It works extremely well on the ice and holds an edge really well in all conditions. I have spent quite a bit of time on the ice with my skate banana and have no complaints. Some people don't like how the magne traction feels while holding an edge but I really feel that merv is way ahead of the game with this design.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2008)

anyone know if there are any magne-traction boards out there for women?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Roxy...aka mervin has some models with mag.

Just demo a 159 skate bananna today, it was alright, definitely could rail while carving on firm packed at Baker. Though I'm not a 
FSer so prob did not take advantage of the rocker tech. It did handle nicely in some soft pow runs. My only issue was that the board was too wide for my small feet so it was really slow and cumbersome rocking edge to edge.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2008)

simplysnow said:


> anyone know if there are any magne-traction boards out there for women?


The snowboards on the far right are womens boards with MTX. Magne-Traction Wins!


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2008)

thanks for the link!


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2008)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Roxy...aka mervin has some models with mag.
> 
> Just demo a 159 skate bananna today, it was alright, definitely could rail while carving on firm packed at Baker. Though I'm not a
> FSer so prob did not take advantage of the rocker tech. It did handle nicely in some soft pow runs. My only issue was that the board was too wide for my small feet so it was really slow and cumbersome rocking edge to edge.


IMO the banana rocker really excells in the pow more than anything else. You can feel it pressing rails but not anything too crazy like they say. If you move your bindings back however, that rocker gives you retarded float over the powder. It really makes powder riding stupid easy and saves you from a lot of leg fatigue.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

ndiggity said:


> I believe it's just lib-tech and Gnu since they are both made by the same parent company, mervin. They may eventually lease out the technology to other brands, but I'm not sure. I just bought a lib-tech TRS with MTX on saturday, but i'm not going to the mountains for 4 whole weeks .


They also leased the tech to Smokin' Snowboards...their smokin' traction models have it...


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

there are other companies that make magnetraction i believe that atomic or rossi makes them as well .


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

magne-traction is lib-tech's wavy edge. gnu only uses it cause they licsensed it from lib. all these people are basically right. what it does is give you 7 contact points instead of 2 allowing you to basically round off all you edges for rails but still grip in the pipe or groomers/ice. i'd also recommend banana tech from lib. rocker instead of camber, jibtastic but can also ride everything, including pow. Get one...NOW.


----------



## BiggerThanYours (Dec 3, 2007)

gnu has a board for the ladies with magne-traction. The B-nice series, I've got one and I love it. It kicks ass in the ice. Gnu Snowboards 0708


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

what is so special about gender specific magne? is it purely about girlie graphics?


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

ODH170 said:


> I was looking at some boards on lib tech and noticed the word magne-traction a couple of times and i was wondering if this was something i should be getting on my board. If so what does it do. And is lib tech the only brand with it?
> 
> Since i'm looking to get a new board (a upgrade from my old 06 154LTD setry) should magne-traction something i might need. Any help would be great. Thanks


gnu is also doing it too it helps with carving its hard to get used to but supposidly a delight.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2009)

My 1988 Burton Safari will kick but in the snow


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Beensoup said:


> My 1988 Burton Safari will kick but in the snow


----------



## PaulyMolitor (Oct 29, 2009)

^^^^^^^^^^ is it bad that I laughed? I really tried hard not to....


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I have a dark series with mtx. It does take a little getting used to at first, but now I wouldent want to go back to normal sidecut. One demo IMO is not enough to get a feel for the board. The turns are initiated at your feet like a skateboard or more like a longboard. When carving on ice the best description I could think of it kind of gives up the super tight edge hold where a slip out will probably cause a fall to a very slightly more washy or not as tight of an edge hold but way less possibility of sliding out, reminds me of wakeboarding. I guess thats the turning ice into powder feeling. 
It is also really forgiving on catching edges so I'm always flat basing it. And under or over rotating stuff is usually not a whiplash or scorpion issue.
You dont need to sharpen the edges, you can ride the same detuned. But I dont hit rails anymore and will sharpen mine up maybe every second season.

I like it.


----------

